# [RISOLTO]cups e stampante hp laserjet: niente stampa

## GoraNz

ciao a tutti ragazzi sono sempre io e ho un'altro grosso problema..stavolta con samba-_- il mio obbiettivo è di installare una rete locale tra il mio portatile con Gentoo e il mio pc desktop con windows. ho letto varie documentazioni tra cui quelle ufficiali, e sono riuscito con successo a far partire samba senza alcun problema sul mio portatile. tutto funziona se non fosse che il mio client windows, pur essendo nello stesso workgroup non ne vuol sapere di vedere il mio portatile. e vi dirò di piu, i due pc non riescono nemmeno a pingarsi! 

la mia rete di casa è costruita in questo modo: un router gestisce le reti locali e da l'accesso ad internet e alla rete locale solo ai pc addati nel router come di consueto. questi due pc riescono ad andare entrambi su internet e a connettersi al router ma tra di loro non riescono ne a vedersi nel workgroup ne a pingarsi a vicenda. quale potrebbe essere la causa? problema di routing? firewall del router o cose del genere sempre legate al router? non so piu dove mettere mano-_-

per quanto riguarda samba, ho settato il conf secondo i paramentri della mia rete ma c'è una cosa che mi puzza: l'smbclient -L mi printa le informazioni di rete solo se scrivo localhost mentre se metto l'ip del portatile locale (ovvero 192.168.30.100) non printa nulla. vi posto i due output:

```
gion@Goran ~ $ smbclient -L localhost

Password:

Domain=[GORAN] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.28a]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        public          Disk      Public Files

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server 3.0.28a)

Domain=[GORAN] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.28a]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        HOMEGROUP            GORAN

gion@Goran ~ $                           
```

e questo invece e l'altro output con l'immissione dell'ip della macchina:

```
gion@Goran ~ $ smbclient -L 192.168.30.100

Password:

Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding

tree connect failed: Call returned zero bytes (EOF)

gion@Goran ~ $  
```

credo che un problema relativo alla non veduta da parte del client windows sia legata anche al fatto che il mio samba starta sul localhost e quindi su 127.0.0.1 e non sull'ip della macchina e quando da windows in risorse di rete sulla barra degli indirizzi scrivo 192.168.30.100 non mi accede proprio per questo. è un'intuizione giusta?

ho provato a googleggiare per cercare un parametro da aggiungere al conf per farlo startare sull'ip della macchina ma non ho trovato nulla di concreto  :Sad:  vi posto qui anche il conf in modo da avere piu informazioni possibili:

```
[global]

file smb.conf:

# Sostituire MYWORKGROUPNAME con il proprio workgroup/domain

workgroup = HOMEGROUP

# Questo serve giusto a far capire che non è Windows..

# %v stampa la versione di Samba

server string = Samba Server %v

# Se si usa cups, bisogna inserirlo qui

printcap name = /dev/null

load printers = no

disable spoolss = yes

# Impostare un file di log di dimensioni massime di 50K.

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 10000000000

# Alcune opzioni per le interfacce...

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Questo che segue è il binding del Server Samba alla propria

# rete locale

# Per esempio, se eth0 è la propria scheda di rete:

#interfaces = wlan0

bind interfaces only = yes

# Ora si specifica a chi è permesso accedere alla rete,

# bisogna essere cauti in quanto non si usano password...

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.30.26

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

# Altre opzioni sono: USER, DOMAIN, ADS e SERVER

# Quella predefinita è USER.

security = user

wins support = yes

guest account = gion

encrypt passwords = yes

local master = yes

os level = 99

domain master = yes

preferred master = yes

# Ora vengono configurati i driver per la stampante

#[print$]

#comment = Printer Drivers

#path = /etc/samba/printer # questo path mantiene la struttura dei driver

#guest ok = yes

#browseable = yes

#read only = yes

# Se si modifica quanto segue con "NOME_UTENTE,root" si abilita

# l'utente specificato come amministratore delle stampanti.

#write list = root

# Quanto segue imposta la stampante da condividere,

# il nome è completamente arbitrario.

#[NOME_STAMPANTE]

#comment = DESCRIZIONE DELLA STAMPANTE

#printable = yes

#path = /var/spool/samba

#public = yes

#guest ok = yes

# Anche qui si può modificare con "NOME_UTENTE,root" per abilitare

# l'utente ad amministrare la stampante.

#printer admin = root

# Ora si configura la condivisione delle stampanti.

# Può essere: browseable, printable, public.

#[printers]

#comment = All Printers

#browseable = no

#writable = no

#printable = yes

#public = yes

#guest ok = yes

#path = /var/spool/samba

# Anche qui si può modificare con "NOME_UTENTE,root" per abilitare

# l'utente ad amministrare la stampante.

#printer admin = root

# Ora si crea una nuova condivisione che può essere letta/scritta da

# chiunque. È simile ad una condivisione pubblica dove chiunque può fare quello che vuole.

[public]

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /home/samba/public
```

ho commentato tutti i parametri relativi a cups perchè voglio iniziare prima a sistemare samba e poi procederò con cups. vi ringrazio anticipatamente per le risposte  :Laughing: Last edited by GoraNz on Tue Sep 09, 2008 6:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## X-Act!

Secondo me se le due macchine non si pingano hai un problema di rete.

Controlla i firewall, le impostazione di rete, eventuali misure di sicurezza sul router (tipo client isolation, ecc) e poi di nuovo i firewall.

Quando le due macchine si pingheranno, solo allora comincia a riflettere sulla configurazione di samba.

A questo proposito, ad uno sguardo molto superficiale hai un "allow host" forse un po' stretto...

P.S.: ma questo file di configurazione da dove esce? Non mi sembra che quello "ufficiale" abbia quei commenti in italiano, o mi sbaglio?? Se poi invece te lo sei commentato tu, allora come non detto.

----------

## GoraNz

ti ringrazio per il consiglio con il tuo aiuto ho risolto il problema! ora samba funziona in tutte le sue parti e il client windows vede e pinga il mio pc all'interno della rete. grazie veramente  :Laughing: 

@mod:

aspetto a chiudere il topic con la tag risolto perchè vorrei impostare anche il cups in concomitanza con il samba e sto facendo delle prove. se non riesco a fare da solo vorrei avere un'appiglio in un topic dove potrei avere gia tutto pronto. a breve comunque mi farò vivo. 

grazie a tutti

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma perché quindi non si pingavano?

----------

## GoraNz

era come ti avevo detto un fatto di routing e di firewall relativi al router. per risolvere ho aggiunto delle regole di routing sul router per i miei pc della rete dando regolando i loro accessi ad internet e ora tutto ok.   :Wink:  ringrazio tutti comunque

----------

## GoraNz

ecco risolto un problema ne torna a galla un'altro-_- sto cercando disperatamente di far funzionare la mia stampante hp usb sul mio portatile gentoo ma senza successo. ho seguito la guida ufficiale per installare il cups ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml ) e ho preso qualche spunto anche dalla guida sulla configurazione di samba3+cups ( reperibile qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/quick-samba-howto.xml ). come potete leggere nella guida le hp sono un pò "bastarde" e bisogna installare dei tool supplementari perchè il sistema le installi. così seguendo la seconda guida ho installato l'hplip dal portage ed effettivamente mi rileva due tipi di driver: uno usb normale e uno "bypassato" dall'hplip. naturalmente sulla configurazione in web scelgo quello dell'hplip e come ppd file scelgo quello scaricato da linuxprintig.org. e fin qui tutto ok la stampante si adda tranquillissimamente e in teoria tutto funziona.

ma se vado nella sezione administration--> manage printers-->stampa pagina di prova mi da un'errore e precisamente il seguente:

```
/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
```

 ho provato a lanciarlo da shell quel comando e mi da questo output

```
Goran gion # /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = "it_IT@euro",

        LANG = "it_IT@euro"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

Process dying with "No printer definition (option "-P <name>") specified!", exit stat: 9

        error: No such file or directory (2)

Cleaning up ...

No printer definition (option "-P <name>") specified!

Closing foomatic-rip.

```

e specificando il nome della stampante come dice nell'errore ecco qui:

```
Goran gion # /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip -P HP_LaserJet_1020

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = "it_IT@euro",

        LANG = "it_IT@euro"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

                                                        
```

aiutatemi ragazzi non so piu cosa fare  :Crying or Very sad:  vi ringrazio anticipatamente per l'aiuto

EDIT: risolto! ho installato i driver dal sito http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/ e ho seguito le istruzioni del sito. ho aggiunto la stampante sull'interfaccia web e ora va alla grande. grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto. ciao a tutti

----------

